# iui success



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HI GIRLS,

CAN ANYONE WHO HAS HAD BFP WITH IUI TELL ME ANY SPECIFIC THINGS YOU DID BEFORE AND AFTER. I'VE HAD 3 BFN AND CURRENTLY ON MY 4TH 2WW

THANX


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Sandi, 

The only thing I did differently with my BFP IUI was after basting I laid there with a pillow under my bottom for 40 mins.  The gynae said I only had to lay there for 20 mins, so I thought if I doubled it that would be plenty.  The only other thing was when the gynae did the basting it was a bit painful and I bled for a couple of days (unlike my other BFN IUIs).  

Not sure if any of this gave me a BFP but thought I would pass it on anyway.

Good luck.    

Sue


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Sandi

I have a litle boy who is nearly 4 (result of my 4th cycle of IUI) and I am also 28 weeks pregnant (result of my 1st cycle of IUI).  On my 4th 2ww, i took 3 days off work and lay down for the majority of those days and it worked (the 3 cycles before, I went back to work the following day).  So this time round, I made sure that I rested again for 3 days and it worked 1st time!!

Hope this helps and your treatment is successful!!!

Love Nic x


----------

